# SCHWINN FLYER 26 EARLY TO MID 40s LOOK



## lllm (Sep 25, 2012)

*Schwinn  dx 24 in nice shape look//*

HERE IS A  1940 to 1950 SCHWINN FLYER 24 INCH BICYCLE IN REALY GOOD ORIGINAL SHAPE IT HAS  STAMPED SEAT CLAMP AND POST THE HEADSET IS IN GREAT SHAPE LOOKS TO HAVE SOME SILVER PAINT ON IT CRANKS /CHAINGAURD AND PEDALS ALL INTACT IT NEEDS WHATS MISSING NOTHING IS STUCK AND WILL BREAK DOWN EASY I GOT IT FROM A FAMILY FRIEND I DONT MUCH ABOUT IT OTHER THAN WHATS STATED SO IF ANYONE HAS ANY INFO ON THIS BIKE PLEASE FEEL FREE TO LET ME KNOW ASKING $160.00 SHIPPED TO US ONLY IF YOUR OVER SEAS EMAIL ME FIRST FOR SHIPPING  THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## lllm (Sep 25, 2012)

*Flyer*

Ok thanks so what year about would you think then thanks


----------

